
Foodora to cease operations in Canada, citing highly saturated market - palijer
https://betakit.com/foodora-to-cease-operations-in-canada-citing-highly-saturated-market/
======
valachio
I'm in Toronto. I used Foodora for the longest time because their delivery
fees were great ($0.99 and no "service" fees). 6 months ago, Uber Eats
seriously stepped up their game and I have been only using Uber Eats. The
delivery fees on Foodora went up to $3.99 for all restaurants and their
selection of restaurants are way worse than Uber Eats.

------
dmix
As was predicted:
[https://i.imgur.com/eXoPkhw.png](https://i.imgur.com/eXoPkhw.png)

